# I have to give up my dog.



## Reacher (Jun 3, 2009)

I just got a new job that will have me traveling about 22 days out of the month. I will work 10 days out of town and then come home for 4 days off. This schedule will repeat itself over and over again. I thought about putting him with my ex and my daughter but I just don't think it will work out. They currently have a very old pekingese and a 7yr old toy chihuahua. The older dog can't get around much and so my ex has decided the best course of action is to lay out puppy pads and just let them do their business in the house. (I strongly disagree with this) I don't think they will have the energy or caring to treat my dog properly. He is a high energy dog that has lived in apartments with me since he was 6 weeks old. If he lives with them, he will become an outdoor dog that is relegated to living a neglected life in the back yard. (I don't think they will play with him or interact with him beyond feeding and watering)

Ranger is a 1.5yr old ACD mix. He weighs 30.5lbs. He lives to fetch a stick or a ball. He is learning how to catch a Frisbee and he LOVES the water. He is not the type of dog that will cuddle with you on your terms but he will fall asleep with his head on your foot. He will follow you wherever you go in the house and try to nose open doors you have closed behind you. He is always interested in whatever you are doing. He is very social and visits the dog park often. He is still very much a puppy and is a little too intense for some dogs. His goal in life is to play. He almost never barks. I can count the number of times he has barked on one hand and that was only when he was very startled. He has lived indoors with me his whole life. At my old job, I drove my truck all day and he rode around with me during cooler weather. During hotter weather, he stayed home. He will be happy to go running with you or just to sleep at your feet while you watch TV.

He is currently eating Blue Wilderness food and has had the best results it over any other food I've tried. (tried ToTW, Diamond, Chicken Soup, Natures Recipe, Blue regular and Blue Wilderness) He is current on all shots. He is also still intact. 

I am looking for someone that will take care of him at least as well as I do. I am in the Dallas area and would love to find him a new home here or anywhere within a 3hr drive.

It is breaking my heart to have to write this and I have cried several times tonight already. I just can't see an alternative that would be good for him. If anyone has any suggestions that would let me keep him, I am open to them. If anyone is interested in having him. I'd be happy to talk with you.

Here are some pics:


----------



## amynrichie (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry you have to give him up. I have a cousin in Houston, and sent the link to her in case she knows anyone. I'll be thinking about you and Ranger.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Have you contacted all the rescue groups in your area? You'll get the best results from networking with as many groups as possible. He should be neutered now. . .it will be much easier to find him a new home once he's neutered, and many rescue groups will require it before they list him. He looks like a great dog, hope you find a home for him quickly!


----------



## Shiningsummer (May 24, 2010)

I don't know what kind of work you do or what kind of hours you'll be working, but is there some way you could take him with you when you travel? For instance, could you possibly stay at pet friendly hotels and keep him in a crate? Also, if he's good with dogs, maybe he could stay in doggy daycare in cities you'll be traveling to. A petsitter might be a cheaper option than daycare, either at home or wherever you'll be staying while traveling. What if you just gave your ex a trial period with him to see how she treats him? Don't take this the wrong way, I'm just trying to think outside the box. Good luck, he sounds like an awesome dog.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

So sad. You sound like a great guy who's in a bad situation and just wants to do right by your dog. 
I would speak to some breed specific rescues AND some agility, disk and flyball associations to see if anyone out there is interested in fostering or adopting your guy. He's young, looks like he's in good shape and would likely make a fine canine athlete....and it may be a very good thing for him to be in a home that understands the drive and energy of an acd mix. 
I'll post this on my facebook....


----------



## Reacher (Jun 3, 2009)

Shiningsummer said:


> I don't know what kind of work you do or what kind of hours you'll be working, but is there some way you could take him with you when you travel? For instance, could you possibly stay at pet friendly hotels and keep him in a crate? Also, if he's good with dogs, maybe he could stay in doggy daycare in cities you'll be traveling to. A petsitter might be a cheaper option than daycare, either at home or wherever you'll be staying while traveling. What if you just gave your ex a trial period with him to see how she treats him? Don't take this the wrong way, I'm just trying to think outside the box. Good luck, he sounds like an awesome dog.


Unfortunately, I will be traveling on flights that my company has set up and staying in hotels my company has set up. The cost of flying with your pet makes it prohibitive for me to fly him round trip 2 times a month. The hotels I'm staying at might be pet friendly but I just don't know at this point. I have also considered boarding him with a local family and a foster situation might be perfect. The other part of this equasion is that until I am back on my feet a little, I am spending my days off at my parents house and they are NOT dog people. The closest they want to get to a dog is to see one on TV. So for the next few months at least, I don't even have a place of my own to take him on my days off. Thank you very much for your suggestions. I am also going to see how he does at my Ex's house. It might turn out ok. 

@Cracker
I think he would be great at flyball, disk or agility. He would even be a decent dock diver. (he loves that) I have a video of him jumping off a dock and swimming for a ball on another post I made. I'd love to find somebody who is into canine sports and feels the same way I do about dog nutrition. Thanks for posting on your facebook.


----------

